# Planet X e-road bike???



## youngoldbloke (20 Oct 2019)

Is this in production, or a one off? https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/DBCL0...4tt---14ht---matt-black---sram-force-1---used


----------



## DCLane (20 Oct 2019)

youngoldbloke said:


> Is this in production, or a one off? https://www.planetx.co.uk/i/q/DBCL0...4tt---14ht---matt-black---sram-force-1---used



A one-off pre-production sample is my guess.


----------



## fossyant (20 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> A one-off pre-production sample is my guess.



Prior to being on the shelves very shortly...

They have had some fantastic stuff coming up recently.... loads of MTB frames - been following it on another forum... Some good stuff coming out of P-X...AKA take my MONEY.......


----------



## robgul (20 Oct 2019)

Interesting but looks a bit pricey for PlanetX?

Rob


----------



## CXRAndy (21 Oct 2019)

Looks very good in design with recognised Bafang crank motor. The Massive 200Wh battery made me chuckle though

https://images.app.goo.gl/cP1uRVSdAojbPmj1A 

Mine(wife's bike) is 760Wh


----------



## G3CWI (21 Oct 2019)

DCLane said:


> A one-off pre-production sample is my guess.




If so it's an odd thing to sell off. We don't sell off our production samples, there are many more useful things to do with them.

They are usually eye-wateringly expensive to have made too!


----------



## robgul (21 Oct 2019)

G3CWI said:


> If so it's an odd thing to sell off. We don't sell off our production samples, there are many more useful things to do with them.
> 
> They are usually eye-wateringly expensive to have made too!


It may just be Dave at PlanetX testing the market for levels of interest . . . . ?

Rob


----------



## Levo-Lon (21 Oct 2019)

Fabulous looking ebike,  they will sell millions, well a lot i think at 3.5 k and looking like that


----------

